# Database Discussions > MS SQL Server 7/MS SQL Server 2000 >  Move database from SQL Server 2012 to 2008

## hostrunway

I have a database on a SQL Sever 2012 instance which I would like to copy to a 2008 server. The 2008 server cannot restore backups created by a 2012 server (I have tried).

I cannot find any options in 2012 to create a 2008 compatible backup. Am I missing something?

Is there an easy way to export the schema and data to a version-agnostic format which I can then import into 2008?

The database does not use any 2012 specific features. It contains tables, data and stored procedures.

Anyone suggest how to move database SQL Server 2012 to 2008.

Thanks,

----------


## skhanal

Did you try changing compatibility level of database to SQL 2008, then taking backup of it?.

----------

